# Passport Required for Travel Within MX?



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone knows, if a passport is required if someone wants to travel within Mexico by air?

I would like to fly from DF to TJ

I could use my passport for ID purposes, but wasn't sure if I must pass through Migration also.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Koalilla (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello, Local flyes only with Id, but be sure to contact your airline.

Luck.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

paulsal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows, if a passport is required if someone wants to travel within Mexico by air?
> 
> ...


You won't need to go through immigration. I don't know if they will want to see a passport for identification. When I have flown from Guadalajara to Tijuana, I notice that many of the passengers, all of them looking very Mexican, use a California drivers license for ID.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Mexican Nationals do not need a passport to fly within Mexico. They can use any picture ID issued by the Mexican Government. My hubby does this.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You won't need to go through immigration. I don't know if they will want to see a passport for identification. When I have flown from Guadalajara to Tijuana, I notice that many of the passengers, all of them looking very Mexican, use a California drivers license for ID.


2X lately at the Mexicali airport [ last 6 months] they ask for an IFE card or foreigners for a INM document when landing going into the baggage claim area at a potium they have set up there at the door entering. Before no podium and no INM officer in arrivals.

My wife and I fly into TJ on the 18th. I will let you know if they are doing the same there now.


----------



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

AlanMexicali said:


> 2X lately at the Mexicali airport [ last 6 months] they ask for an IFE card or foreigners for a INM document when landing going into the baggage claim area at a potium they have set up there at the door entering. Before no podium and no INM officer in arrivals.
> 
> My wife and I fly into TJ on the 18th. I will let you know if they are doing the same there now.


Hi, thanks for your reply. Which Airport are you speaking about where they ask for IFE Card? 

Was this travel within Mexico?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

paulsal said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply. Which Airport are you speaking about where they ask for IFE Card?
> 
> Was this travel within Mexico?


Mexicali airport and the flight from Guadalajara. When my wife wakes up I wll ask her if the INM officers asked for her IFE card on arrival on her 2 flights from Guadalajara to the TJ aiport lately.

I also suspect they do now at the TJ airport and a US or Canadian Passport is not what they only want to see. They are looking, I suspect, for a current valid INM document from foriegners. I showed them my Residente Temporal card.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Mexicali airport and the flight from Guadalajara. When my wife wakes up I wll ask her if the INM officers asked for her IFE card on arrival on her 2 flights from Guadalajara to the TJ aiport lately.
> 
> I also suspect they do now at the TJ airport and a US or Canadian Passport is not what they only want to see. They are looking, I suspect, for a current valid INM document from foriegners. I showed them my Residente Temporal card.


My wife says there was no IMN officers at the entrance to the bagage claim area at the TJ airport asking to see her IFE card. We will be there on the 18th and I will let you know what happens to me.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There are no INM/Migracion process to be completed when flying domestically, that I've seen or heard of - for foreigners. A foreigner may be asked for a passport for identification reasons, when passing through security or by the airline on which the flight takes place - however.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Foreigners are required to carry their INM document when traveling in Mexico. Of course, this would not apply to those in the free zones.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Lorij said:


> Mexican Nationals do not need a passport to fly within Mexico. They can use any picture ID issued by the Mexican Government. My hubby does this.


The OP is not a Mexican national, so your comment isn't relevant here.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

You don’t need to pass through Migración, but you may be asked for an official ID for other, non-immigration–related purposes. For example, if you are flying on an e-ticket, you would definitely need it, or if you need to show official ID for security reasons to board the aircraft.

As a foreigner, your only official ID that would be accepted by Mexican authorities would be your passport (or your IMN document if you have one). So, yes, you should have your passport in case you need to present official ID.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I assume that you may be flying back to DF from Tijuana. If that is the case, you may be asked to show your INM document, since TJ is in the free zone and DF is not. Even if coming back by land, you would need to have your INM document to pass the interior checkpoint.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I fly from Guadalajara to Chiapas only showing my Mexican driver´s liense but I always take my passport and my INM papers just in case especially if I go anywhere near the borders. I sure would take my papers going to Tijuana.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 1, 2013)

I flew from Chetumal to DF ( a domestic flight) and was asked to show both my passport and Permanent Resident card.

On domestic flights from Guadalajara and DF and Manzanillo I only needed to show my Jalisco drivers license.

It's Mexico - be prepared


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

As a foreigner the passport is your ID so not a bad idea to travel with it and also have your immigration papers anyways. You probably will not need them but if you do you will have them..


----------

